# AA insurance Quote



## Violet Rose (21 Aug 2006)

hi - i am currently with Allianze for my car insurance and is due for renewal - I am after getting quote from AA insurance group who are 200 euro cheaper.  
They have listed their points what I am covered for No Claims discount protection, Glass Breakage, Personal Accident Temporary Car replacement etc. .... 

Is there something I should be looking for the fact that they are more reasonable than Allianz?  
Is anyone else using AA and what is the feedback - 
Thanks


----------



## GJPC (21 Aug 2006)

Compare with your existing policy - ask Allianze for a copy!


----------



## Seagull (21 Aug 2006)

If you call Allianz and tell them you have a cheaper quote, they might well match it.


----------



## Satanta (21 Aug 2006)

As well as comparing with your existing policy, be sure to quote Allianze your new price and ask if they care to provide a more competitive quote. Nothing too uncommon about receiving an insurance quote a few hundred euro cheaper from a more competitive company.... and playing them off against each other seems to be  the only way to get your bottom line quote from your current insurer for the last couple of decades.

Be sure to get updated quotes from many of the other providers to use to backup your claim of being overpriced by Allianze. 

Sorry, can't say I've any knowledge of using AA, possibly worth searching other forums to see if anything there puts alarm bells ringing. 
(Some info here but every insurer will have its fair share of unhappy customers so not exactly saying to stay clear)


----------



## Berni (21 Aug 2006)

Violet Rose said:


> Is there something I should be looking for the fact that they are more reasonable than Allianz?
> Is anyone else using AA and what is the feedback -
> Thanks



I have been using AA Insurance for years now, no complaints.
They are acting as a broker, and as such have gotten quotes from a number of insurers for you and come back with the best one.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Aug 2006)

Berni said:


> They are acting as a broker, and as such have gotten quotes from a number of insurers for you and come back with the best one.


Are you sure about that? I thought that _AA _were simply reselling policies from a single underwriter. We were with them for a few years and each year they came up with the best quote for the cover required until a couple of years ago when first _FBD _and then _123.ie _were better for similar levels of cover that suited us.


----------



## Berni (21 Aug 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Are you sure about that? I thought that _AA _were simply reselling policies from a single underwriter. We were with them for a few years and each year they came up with the best quote for the cover required until a couple of years ago when first _FBD _and then _123.ie _were better for similar levels of cover that suited us.



They have had me with Axa for the last few years, but before that I had Eagle Star, & someone else before that


----------



## Berni (21 Aug 2006)

This from their website certainly gives the impression that they aren't just tied to one insurer


Legal Information                             
AA Ireland Ltd trading as AA Insurance is a Multi-Agency Intermediary regulated by the Irish Financial Services Regulatory Authority.


edit, 
this is who they do business with



> AA Ireland Ltd trading as AA Insurance holds letters of appointment with the following product providers;
> AIG Europe (Ireland) Ltd, AXA Ireland Ltd, Allianz Ireland PLC, Caledonian Life, Eagle Star Insurance Company (Ireland) Ltd, The Standard Life Assurance Company,
> Friends First Life Assurance Company, Hibernian Insurance Company Limited, Royal & Sun Alliance Insurance, CIGNA (ACE Insurance Company Ltd), New Ireland
> Assurance Co Ltd, Eagle Star Life Assurance Company of Ireland Ltd. AA Insurance aims to check with its panel of underwriters to provide you with the most suitable
> product based on your requirements.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Aug 2006)

OK - thanks for the info.


----------



## MsGinger (22 Aug 2006)

I recently changed to AA insurance too - and got a quote from Eagle Star, who I was with anyway with my other broker, which was €30 cheaper but also included no claims protection - wierd....

No problems with them so far, only the first insurance disc they sent out had the incorrect details on it....


----------



## A_b (25 Aug 2006)

Ring quoteline. They do fab quotes!!


----------



## Megan (25 Aug 2006)

A_b said:


> Ring quoteline. They do fab quotes!!


Quoteline are cheaper then others out there but God forbide you have to make a claim because they are just a nightmare to deal with. That was my daughters experience anyway. She has now changed to Eagle Star who matched Quoteline's price.


----------



## LFC Murphy (30 Aug 2006)

With AA Broker Insurance (AIG) for 2 years. They halved the previous quote the first I was was stunned, the girl on the other end laughed when I asked "whats the catch". Nearest quote for was 650 approx, I got it for 300. I also have 5 years. 

However it only dropped 10 euros last year !!!!!!


----------



## CCOVICH (30 Aug 2006)

I have just got an excellent quote from the AA (cover suppiled by AIG), easily beating a quote from a broker with which my professional body has a relationship.  The cover provided is very good for the price.


----------



## ZEGAR (30 Aug 2006)

Also for you golfers out there  the AA offer 25% discount to members of the ILGU.....Sorry Lads


----------



## wiggzie (30 Aug 2006)

more discrimintation...but it's against men so it's alright.


----------

